# underfloor heating under rubber matting



## Lazurus (18 Nov 2020)

Whist still in the planning stage of my new workshop I am thinking ahead to heating, it will be a traditional concrete floor but I like the idea of electric underfloor heating (wet system not an option) I am aware it would usually be set below a tiled floor but could it be layed beneath a rubber floor? If so what is needed between heating mat and the rubber?


----------



## Doug B (18 Nov 2020)

The wires get quite hot so I imagine they could melt or damage rubber mating. Also you’d need to prevent any movement as this could lead to a breakdown of the insulation around the wire.
Perhaps if you put the wire down & then covered it in a thick layer of self levelling it might work but I’d check with the manufacturer.


----------



## Fitzroy (18 Nov 2020)

The heating element will try to dissipate a set amount of power, if you put in under an insulating layer it will operate hotter in an attempt to dissipate the same load. 

Some numbers
60w/m2 system with 25°C floor temperature
3cm bed and tiles above mats - Under tile temperature = c. 28°C
2cm rubber above heat mats - under rubber temperature = c. 55°C

150w/m2 system with 25°C floor temperature
3cm bed and tiles above mats - Under tile temperature = c. 32°C
2cm rubber above heat mats - under rubber temperature = c. 85°C

These are the average temperatures under the tile/mat. The temperature of the heating wire will be considerably more as it occupies only a small percentage of the total area.

Overall I think the rubber mat will cause issues with localised overheating, and I'd avoid the two in combination.

Fitz.


----------



## Lazurus (18 Nov 2020)

Thanks for the input - so if I just used a levelling screed over the wire would that suffice and forgo the matting?


----------



## Cabinetman (18 Nov 2020)

I’m sure Fitz is exactly right. I only mention this next bit in case anybody is interested in rubber mats, it’s worth checking out Equestrian ones – made for stables about an inch thick and a lot tougher than old boots. From memory they are about 4‘ x 8‘ and weigh —a lot!


----------



## Lazurus (18 Nov 2020)

I think i may go for panel heaters its only to take the chill off and prevent any dampness on the machines.


----------



## Delwood (19 Nov 2020)

Lazurus said:


> I think i may go for panel heaters its only to take the chill off and prevent any dampness on the machines.


If you go for rubber matting don't make the same mistake as I did. I purchased fine ribbed rubber flooring (like corduroy) and it is a pain to sweep up after wood turning.. You can only effectively sweep along the grooves and really need to use a hoover to get the shop clean.


----------

